# emmersed growing on the windowsill?



## fourmations (17 Aug 2009)

hi all

any thoughts on growing some emmersed hairgrass
beside my herbs on the windowsill

i have the lid of an api master kit
with sand/gravel mix and some bits of hairgrass

i was thinking of just topping this up with
my ei tankwater when required

i ask, because a lot of emmersed growing talk
is related to dry start in a tank with lights,

i have found threads on emmersed growing
in natural light but that was in the us,
i am in ireland and not so flush with blazing sunlight!

regards

4


----------



## GreenNeedle (17 Aug 2009)

should be fine as long as you cling film over the top and spray it each day 

AC


----------



## Dave Spencer (17 Aug 2009)

fourmations said:
			
		

> any thoughts on growing some emmersed hairgrass
> beside my herbs on the windowsill
> 
> I have found threads on emmersed growing
> ...



I rely on good old N. Wales sunlight, and find it to be sufficient. It sounds as if your approach will be similar to mine, so give my thread a read.

For the hairgrass, make sure the blades are separated by combing, as they can turn brown and die off.

Dave.


----------



## mr. luke (20 Aug 2009)

I grow hc on my windowsill 
never mist it and just leave the lid off for an hour or 2 every few days


----------



## ulster exile (20 Aug 2009)

It just sounds all so easy!

If I can get the propagator out of the shed, I might just have a crack at this - thanks!


----------



## ghostsword (3 Dec 2009)

Hi, what I did was to get some pieces of wood, some Java Fern plantlets, added some water and placed it on the kitchen windowsill.

I got one of those hermetic tubs sold at ikea, and a old bottle of Chivas Regal. 

Yep, crazy, but should be fun to see it grow. 

http://blog.ghostsword.com/2009/12/03/h ... container/

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40065867


----------



## ghostsword (3 Dec 2009)

The result.. Hopefully it will take hold and grow.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Dec 2009)

it got mouldy.. I need to revise the setup..


----------



## GreenNeedle (16 Dec 2009)

put 10 drops of tea tree oil per 1 litre of water and you won't get any fungus or mould (in the water the plant is sitting on and in the mist spray)

AC


----------



## ghostsword (21 Dec 2009)

Many thanks for the tip, I will try it today. 

Growing the plants on small containers is really good fun, although chalenging, I believe that once I get it right it will be even better.

I saw an article online about nano planting, so that has led me to try it out.

I currently have HC growing emersed on a 30cm cube, with some Rotala and some cuts of Syngonium, and those are growing very nicely, but the ones on the bottle I messed up   .

I will try again, as I got more Java Fern plantlets.


----------

